# rectocele or something else?



## fallon (Aug 26, 2009)

Does a rectocele present with pain only on one side of the pelvis? I have a dull ache only on the right side of my pelvis. It radiates through to my right buttock and occasionally down my thigh. It's worse with prolonged periods of sitting, wearing tight pants, straining, and sexual intercourse. Dr. wants to do a laproscopy to rule out a possible hiatal hernia. Does this make sense? Could it be a rectocele?Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I'm very nervous about surgery if it's not necessary.Thanks.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Dr. wants to do a laproscopy to rule out a possible hiatal hernia.


A Laproscopy seems a bit extreme to rule that out. I'd want to know why he wouldn't want to just do an upper endoscopy instead. Hiatal hernias can be diagnosed via an endo which is an outpatient procedure....and less invasive than a LAP.Here is some info from MAYO on rectoceles :http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/rectocele...ECTION=symptoms(Click on the various things on the left margin for additional info about them such as "Tests & Diagnosis".. btw I didn't see anything about LAPS there...??)All the bestBQPS here is Mayo's info on Hiatal Hernias...http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hiatal-hernia/DS00099(If you click on "Treatments & Drugs"... surgical repair is like LAST resort... I wouldn't let him do any LAP without doing an endoscopy or at least a simple upper GI to see if there IS a hiatal hernia there at all... but that's me)


----------

